# Rodalben und KEIN Fahrtechnikseminar!



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Liebe MTB'ler!
Wie ich gerade erfahre hat sich Jörg Raber den Fuss gebrochen! Das geplante Fahrtechnik-Seminar wird also auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben!

Was aber stattfinden wird (bei gutem Wetter und reger Beteiligung) ist unsere Exkursion nach Rodalben. Wer es noch nicht kennt: grosse Singletrail-Runde in der Nähe von Pirmasens.
Bei Interesse bitte so bald wie möglich melden (am besten hier!)

Wir werden entweder mit der Bahn (mit dem schönen Wochenend-Ticket etc.) anreisen, oder bei genügend Autos und freiwilligen Fahrern eben mit dem Auto.
Ich würde vorschlagen, am Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr in Saarbrücken abzufahren. Dann könnten wir gegen 11.00 Uhr die Runde starten. 
Wichtig: die Runde ist konditionell und fahrtechnisch recht anspruchsvoll! Man kann aber jederzeit abkürzen/ aussteigen (weil es ja ein Rundkurs um Rodalben ist!).
Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht, das Material muss in Ordnung sein, bitte Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug mitbringen, genügend Verpflegung, anständige Klamotten ... gute Laune.


----------



## Messi (4. November 2003)

Hi !

Das is ja mal sehr geil. Ich bin nämlich aus Rodalben, wohne zur Zeit aber in Pirmasens. Ich würd gerne mitfahren, weiß nur net, ob ich für eine komplette Runde schon fitt genug bin. DIe Tour soll am Sonntag stattfinden?Wo wird der Treffpunkt sein? Ich trainier diese Woche mal noch kräftig und geb dir dann bescheid, ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin.

Greetz

Messi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Treffpunkt machen wir dann noch aus (bisher haben wir meistens bei diesem Restaurant - wie heisst es noch gleich - geparkt. Von dort aus kann man direkt einsteigen).


----------



## Scrat (4. November 2003)

Meinst Du "Haus Gries" bzw. "de Oddo"?

Falls noch jemand Lust hat, 'ne SightSeeing-Tour über den Felsenpfad zu machen (sprich _wirklich_ gemütlich unterwegs zu sein, so 15er Schnitt oder so), da würde ich mich evtl. anschließen.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

so viel schneller als 15er Schnitt fahren wir da wohl auch nicht ... .
Das letzte Mal so 3.30 Stunden mit Pausen. 
Ist mit dem nassen Laub sowieso ein bisschen anders ... .


----------



## Scrat (4. November 2003)

Hm, dann könnte ich mir das nochmal überlegen.

Falls ihr mich überhaupt mitnehmt  

Bisher bin ich übrigens immer an dem Parkplatz am Ende von Rodalben Richtung Münchweiler gestartet (an so 'nem alten Steinbruch).

Fahrt ihr Uhrzeigersinn oder Gegenuhrzeigersinn?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

.... bisher immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (weiss auch nicht warum - einmal so, immer so?!)

Warum kommst Du nicht einfach mit, wenn es Dir zu blöd wird - Du bist ja ortskundig, oder?!

Wir fahren halt so, wie wir immer fahren (sprich aloha - so er denn mitkommt - fährt voraus ...  ). Nein, ehrlich, natürlich sind wir Leute, die schon oft zusammen gefahren sind. Wir haben bestimmt "unser" Tempo, was aber sicher nicht übermenschlich ist. Am Ende fährst Du uns allen davon?!?!

Wir würden natürlich gerne so fahren wie wir eben immer fahren. Sollten wir ständig warten müssten, dann kann man ja auch separat fahren, oder?


----------



## Scrat (4. November 2003)

Hm, ich kenn' den Pfad nur im Uhrzeigersinn 

Ich schau mal, ob ich mitkomme. Ich bin eigentlich zu Hause am Renovieren und unter der Woche komm' ich halt nach der Arbeit zu nix...

Ich schau einfach nochmal rein und wenn dann am Treffpunkt 'ne weiße Enduro mit schwarzer Gabel auftaucht, dann bin ich das wahrscheinlich 

Wenn's vom Tempo her nicht paßt, würde ich mich halt ausklinken, das ist kein Problem.

Und davonfahren, das glaube ich nicht 

Zu schwer und zu wenig Kondition ;-)

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Red Chili (4. November 2003)

Ich kenn den Pfad gar ned ! Aber fahren würd ich den gern mal ! Leider bin ich dieses WE in Hamburg, aber wenn ihr demnächst nochmal fahrt wuerd ich mich sehr gerne mal anschließen !

CYA

Thomas


----------



## aloha (4. November 2003)

ich mach euch alle fertig!!!!
dieses mal fahren wir aber keine Mädchenrunde und machen immer pause!
Noch nicht mal Pinkelpausen werden gemacht, sonst frieren wir ja fest!!!   :


----------



## Wiseman (4. November 2003)

> *Noch nicht mal Pinkelpausen werden gemacht, sonst frieren wir ja fest!!!*



Das dürfte imho nur passieren wenn du dich in Bodennähe erleichterst  und wir wissen doch alle wen dieses Schicksal ereilen wird 

erleichternde Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messi (4. November 2003)

@ Scrat:

Ich fahr dann auch mit, wenn wirs dann nicht mehr schaffen, klinken wir uns eben aus und gehen was trinken )

@ all:

Bin mal gespannt, wies wird


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

*Wenn alle dafür sind, dann könnten wir zu 007ike's Gunsten am SAMSTAG nach Rodalben fahren. Dann kann er nämlich auch mit!* 

... und nachdem das Fahrtechnik-Seminar ja ausfällt.


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

JaJa ! Samstag is good for you! Sonntag is not good for you!!


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *JaJa ! Samstag is good for you! Sonntag is not good for you!!  *



Hey, da wird ja mit allen Mitteln gearbeitet!


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

wäre doch zu schön wenn ich diese Jahr noch nach Rodalben käme.........................................


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Evtl. kann dann Scotty23 auch mit?

Ich hoffe, die anderen können alle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Wie schon gesagt, für mich wär Samstag ok!


----------



## Wiseman (4. November 2003)

Wann wollt ihr denn Samstag fahren? Wenn ihr Mittags fahrt, dann könnte ich morgens noch in ZW Hockey spielen ...

In der Halle ist es wenigstens warm 

Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

Ich dachte 10 Uhr SB Abfahrt


----------



## Wiseman (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Ich dachte 10 Uhr SB Abfahrt *



Sorry, dann kann ich leider nicht mit. 
Ich hatte vor von 11-14 Uhr Hockey zu spielen, bzw. ab 14:00 Uhr dann in Rodalben zu starten.

Grüße,


----------



## Wiseman (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Ich dachte 10 Uhr SB Abfahrt *



Sorry, dann kann ich leider nicht mit. 
Ich hatte vor von 11-14 Uhr Hockey zu spielen, bzw. ab 14:00 Uhr dann in Rodalben zu starten.

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *Wann wollt ihr denn Samstag fahren? Wenn ihr Mittags fahrt, dann könnte ich morgens noch in ZW Hockey spielen ...
> 
> In der Halle ist es wenigstens warm
> ...



Um die Jahreszeit muss man wohl rückwärts rechnen:
um 17.00 Uhr ist es dunkel. Wir brauchen für die Runde ca. 4 Stunden; safety margin (dreimal Kette gerissen, einmal Platten, einmal Laufrad verbogen, ... bitte nicht!!!) nochmal eine Stunde.
Das heisst, wir müssten um spätestens 12.00 Uhr losradeln. Weil ich Stress ganz schlecht toleriere habe ich gedacht, wir könnten um 11.00 Uhr in Rodalben anfangen zu radeln. Und das wiederum würde eine Abfahrtszeit in SB von 10.00 Uhr voraussetzen.
(Ausserdem ist 10.00 Uhr genau die Uhrzeit, zu der ich mit einer 100min Rudereinheit fertig bin, mein Boot geputzt habe und mich umgezogen habe ... - vorausgesetzt ich bin um 7.30 Uhr auf dem Wasser.)
Als Treffpunkt schlage ich wie immer die Undine vor ... .


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

@wiseman: Du hast ausserdem das Wort gesagt!!!
Das ist soooooooooo unfair. Erst schleppe ich Dich zum Inline-Hockey Spielen, beinahe gegen Deinen Willen, und jetzt reibst Du mir das jede Woche unter die Nase! Der Samstag Termin Inline-Hockey ist wohl das gemeinste was es gibt. Und dabei tue ich das genauso gerne wie Biken.  !
Warte nur ab. Wenn die Uni hier wieder ein paar Räumlichkeiten zur Verfügung stellt, dann mache ich das hier wieder. Und dann lass ich Dich nicht mitspielen!!! ... oder doch?


----------



## 007ike (4. November 2003)

will denn niemand mehr am Donnerstag fahren? Bleibt es da bei 14.30 Uhr start in SB?


----------



## Einheimischer (4. November 2003)

Ja doch doch ich will auch am Donnerstag, Moose ab wann kannst Du denn und was macht eigentlich dein Rücken???


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Mein Rücken tut weh, wie (fast) immer. Nicht mehr so schlimm wie vor ein paar Tagen.
Training und biken etc. sind aber nicht das Problem!
Stillsitzen ist halt sch..... !

Wenn okay bei Euch, dann würde ich am Donnerstag schwimmen gehen und um 14.30 vor Halle 6 bereit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *
> 
> Sorry, dann kann ich leider nicht mit.
> ...



Dieser Beitrag wurde auf Wunsch zensiert. 

Grüße,


----------



## Messi (4. November 2003)

Samstag kann ich leider net. Da muss ich ins THW.
Naja, vielleicht ein anderes mal


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *
> 
> Dieser Beitrag wurde auf Wunsch zensiert.
> ...



DUUUUUUU ................. !!!


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Ich denke, es bleibt bei SONNTAG!!!

Jetzt warte ich mal noch die Rückmeldungen der anderen ab. Morgen Vormittag entscheiden wir (ich) dann ... .

Bitte alle melden!


----------



## tozzi (4. November 2003)

Samstags kann ich erst ab ca 12.30-13.00 Uhr.Bin aber nicht böse, wenn Ihr trotzdem fahrt, war ja schließlich dieses Jahr schon 9-mal dort- und 007ike noch nie..Fahre dann eben am Sonntag nach Rodalben.


----------



## Moose (4. November 2003)

Es hat sich noch einer gemeldet bei dem Samstag schlecht ist. Mal sehen. Wenn aloha und wiseman Samstags auch können ... .
Morgen wissen wir mehr!


----------



## 007ike (5. November 2003)

Macht euch mal da keinen Stress! Wenn das mit Sonntag besser ist, dann ist das so. Würde mich über Samstag freuen, aber wenn da deswegen kaum einer kann dann können wir ja auch eine Bostalsee Tour Samstags machen und ihr fahrt wie verabredet Sonntag nach Rotalben.


----------



## Wiseman (5. November 2003)

und wie ich immer zu sagen pflege: "Auf Einzelschicksale können wir keine Rücksicht nehmen."

Macht das bitte nicht von mir abhängig, ob ihr Samstag oder Sonntag fahrt.
Wenn 007ike möchte, kann ich ihm für Samstag mein Bike (das habe ich bis jetzt noch für NIEMANDEN gemacht) ausleihen. Er muss mir dann aber versprechen gut drauf aufzupassen, da ich wohl samstags nicht mitfahren werde.

Grüße,


----------



## Messi (5. November 2003)

Also, wenn Sonntag jetzt doch geht, wäre das ja genial. Hätte dann noch 2 Leutz, die auch mitfahren würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (5. November 2003)

@ wiseman ich bin echt gerührt! Vielen Dank! Ich kann dich aber beruhigen, ich habe noch ein 2. Rad und somit werde ich auf dein Angebot verzichten. 

@moose, wie es aussieht mußt du eine Entscheidung treffen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Termin aber bei Sonntag belassen, da Sonntag nur ich nicht kann aber Samstags Tozzi, Wiseman und Messi mit Anhang ausfallen würden. Wenn du willst kommst du Samstag vorbei und wir fahren zum Bostalsee.


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

Nachdem auch aloha nur Sonntags kann und mir das auch besser passt ... 


*RODALBEN AM SONNTAG!!!*


----------



## Messi (5. November 2003)

schön 

Weißt du schon genaueres wegen dem Treffpunkt und der Abfahrtszeit?? Oder gibst du das noch bekannt??


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Messi _
> *schön
> 
> Weißt du schon genaueres wegen dem Treffpunkt und der Abfahrtszeit?? Oder gibst du das noch bekannt?? *



Bin gerade dabei, per Mail die Anfahrt zu klären. Ich hoffe, das wird ein Selbstläufer ... .

Wir werden wahrscheinlich so gegen 11.00 - 11.30 in Rodalben sein.
Treffpunkt machen wir noch aus.


----------



## tozzi (5. November 2003)

...können ja, falls es nicht für alle mit einer Mitfahrgelegenheit hinhaut, einen Hol- und Bringservice vom/zum Rodalbener Bahnhof veranstalten.Habe leider nur einen Platz- den hat schon Einheimischer gebucht.
Schlage vor, wir starten die Runde ab der Hilschberghütte des Wandervereins, die hat, glaube ich, Samstags geöffnet- können dann nach der Tour uns dort aufwärmen und einen hinter die Binde kippen.


----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

Ja, da sind wir bisher auch immer gestartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

Wir fahren am Sonntag nach Rodalben.

Wir werden versuchen, um ca 11.00/ 11.30 dort zu sein.

Es kommen mit (vorausichtlich):

*aus SB und der näheren Umgebung*
aloha, wiseman, Einheimischer, tozzi, Moose, ein Euch bekannter Rotwild Fahrer, 
evtl. Christina, evtl. Crazy Eddie (starker Neuzugang), 
(wen habe ich jetzt vergessen?). 
CheckerThePig hast Du bis dahin wieder ein Bike? 
Pandur, was ist mit Dir??
*aus Kaiserslautern:*
Zipfel
*aus Rodalben direkt:*
Messi + friends?

Zur Anfahrt:
Evtl. reichen die Autos aus.
Einheimischer + tozzi
Rotwidfahrer hat eins
wiseman hat auch eins
aloha auch
Christina auch

Crazy Eddie?
ich hab' keins.

Zipfel kommt wohl mit dem Zug aus Kaiserslautern.
Messi und Freunde sind ja schon dort.

Anmerkungen??
Vergessene Personen?
Anregungen?


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

will auch mit.......

ich hoffe ich komme da noch mal hin......

aber es sind doch schon sehr viele Leute,


----------



## Messi (6. November 2003)

Cool. Sind ja wirklich ne Menge Leute. Mal gespannt, wies mit so vielen ist. Werd heute mal noch ne Trainingsrunde drehen.

Da ich von Pirmasens aus anreise werd wohl auch mit dem Auto kommen. Wenn Bedarf besteht, kann ich noch jemanden vom Bahnhof abholen. Denk, dass ich noch einen ins Auto krieg.



MESSI


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Wow, das würde ja schon fast als Marathon durchgehen... gibts Finishergeschenke?


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

Nein gibt es nicht, aber ein Stauradio


----------



## Pandur (6. November 2003)

Tja, ich komme vermutlich nicht mit nach Rodalben.
Sollte ich meine Meinung ändern, melde ich mich noch mal.
Aber das klappt zeitlich wohl nicht so ganz.


----------



## vega970 (6. November 2003)

Hi,

@Moose



> Wichtig: die Runde ist konditionell und fahrtechnisch recht anspruchsvoll!



Was heißt das??     Vergleich  Bank 1 Saar / Lemberg / Wildsau MA

Viele Grüße 

Vega970


----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

Kann man wohl nicht vergleichen, weil in Rodalben kaum Höhenmeter, wohl aber immer so kleine Antritte dabei sind. 
Es gibt aber weder Hamster-Trail noch Bomberabfahrt ... 

Für Dich bestimmt kein Problem!
Die Runde ist 47km lang, eigentlich alles Trail.
Kommst Du mit?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

@vega970

kennst Du den Kirkeler Felsenpfad... in etwa so ist Rodalben auch, nur halt 47km lang, aber macht irre viel Spass und hinterher ist man halt schön platt  !!!


----------



## tozzi (6. November 2003)

..also, wie sieht's nun aus mit dem Bike-Bus nach Rodalben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

Vorschlag von tozzi:
Wir laden alle Bikes in (s)einen Mercedes Sprinter und fahren dann gemeinsam mit noch einem PKW nach Rodalben.

Ich könnte ab 10.00 an der Undine sein.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Das wird bestimmt lustig:


----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Das wird bestimmt lustig:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Das ist noch gar nix, guck mal wie die DDD`ler auf den "Mond" kommen:






... wir müssen Bus fahren


----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

... aufhören, ich kann ja kaum mehr!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

... aber wenigstens verlassen wir Rodalben so, wie wir es vorgefunden haben. Jetzt schau Dir mal den Mond an:






tss tss tss diese Jugend von heute


----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)




----------



## Moose (7. November 2003)

Christina kommt nicht mit, die Arme ist (schon wieder) krank.
Ich bin dafür, dass tozzi ihr was von dem Wundergebräu vorbeibringt (Frostschutz mit Vitamintablette?).
GUTE BESSERUNG!

Der Mann mit dem Rotwild kommt auch nicht mit, er muss arbeiten.

Können sich bitte, bitte, bitte nochmal alle aus SB Anreisenden melden?!
Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr Undine, oder eine andere Reihenfolge der Aufsammelpunkte??

In Rodalben treffen wir um 11.30 am Bahnhof auf Zipfel.
Zwischen 11.30 Uhr und 12.00 treffen wir dann hoffentlich an der "Hütte" auf Messi and friends.

Passt das???

 (Euer etwas gestresstes Reiseunternehmen)


----------



## Messi (7. November 2003)

JO, Jo, wir sind dann bis 11.30 an der Hütte. Vielleicht auch schon früher. Machen uns dann dort schonmal warm (einarmiges Reissen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (7. November 2003)

Ok, wenn ich da bin, bin ich da, wenn nicht, dann klappt's bestimmt 'n anderes Mal.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Wiseman (7. November 2003)

Ich werde auch um 10 an der Undine sein. Habe wieder den Kombi dabei und Platz für max. 3 Bikes mitsamt "Passagieren".

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (7. November 2003)

10 Uhr Treffen an der Undine.
Mir fällt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Einheimischer (7. November 2003)

@tozzi

wenn Du jetzt mit dem Sprinter fährst, kannst Du dann so um 9:30 Uhr bei mir sein??

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## tozzi (7. November 2003)

...ja logisch, Sonntag 9.30 bei Dir - pünktlich wie immer !


----------



## Einheimischer (8. November 2003)

perfekt @tozzi bist echt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (8. November 2003)

...für morgen ?
Alle fit und hat jeder seine Bananen und Riegel eingepackt?
Das Spezialgebräu schon gemixt ?
Der M.O.O.S.E-Reisebikebus macht morgen Station um 9.30 in Kirkel und 10.00 in SB/Undine, beim Einsteigen bitte Buchungsbestätigung bereithalten !


----------



## Crazy Eddie (8. November 2003)

habt ihr noch n plätzchen für mich?
mein fahrer hat morgen was anderes vor.


----------



## Moose (8. November 2003)

Du hast ja das Bild von dem Bus gesehen!
Da müsste schon noch ein Platz frei sein  !

10.00 Uhr an der Undine (das ist der Ruderclub).
Ansonsten kann Dich tozzi vielleicht auch Nähe Uni abholen?


----------



## Einheimischer (8. November 2003)

Bei mir ist alles klar, fit... na ja jedenfalls nicht krank  freu mich schon, Wetter soll ja noch rel. gut bleiben... was will man mehr, ausser vieleicht ein Rad das nicht dauernd "knackt" und nein ich hab keinen Riss gefunden, vermute es ist mein Schwingenlager, hab aber die Suche nach 3 1/2 Stunden entnervt aufgegeben


----------



## Crazy Eddie (8. November 2003)

ich komm an die undine, is kein problem

cu


----------



## tozzi (8. November 2003)

@crazy eddie:...Abholung SB/Uni oder sonstwo ist auch kein Problem.Mußt nur sagen, wo !(Ich hoffe, der Einheimische kennt sich aus...)


----------



## Crazy Eddie (9. November 2003)

nö, is schon in ordnung. ich lass mich von meinen eltern nach sb bringen.
cu


----------



## tozzi (9. November 2003)

Ok, alles klar !
Schlage vor, daß sich jeder noch Sachen zum Umziehen mitnimmt, falls wir nach der Tour noch etwas in der Hütte verweilen wollen.
Umziehen kann man sich im Bus, auch die Mädchen- der Bus hat keine Seitenfenster !
Bis heute früh dann,
tozzi


----------



## Wiseman (9. November 2003)

Ich versteh' grad die Welt nicht mehr. Kann es sein, dass tozzi mal grad ein bisschen umständlich fährt? Wie viele sind es denn an der Undine?

Aber ich glaube mal, dass es jetzt zu spät ist irgendwas zu ändern , also sehen wir uns hoffentlich morgen an der Undine (bitte räumt mir meine obligatorischen 7 Minuten ein)

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (9. November 2003)

Hey, wiseman! 
Wenn Du so weitermachst, dann müssen wir Dir sieben Stunden einräumen!!

Bis später!

(Thermometer zeigt 3°, das geht ja fast noch?)
brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. November 2003)

Wann schlaft Ihr eigentlich... Ihr werdet mir alle immer unheimlicher, ich hab jetzt aber keine Zeit mehr... muss noch mein rosa Abendkleid bügeln - wenn tozzi noch in die Hütte will, muss ich doch schick sein


----------



## appollo (9. November 2003)

3° brrrrrrrrrrrr????
CC!!!!

appollo


----------



## appollo (9. November 2003)

ab, ab, ab und davon!!!!

h4h4 felix wir düsen gleich mit den bikes an die saarschleife....
dann werden die single trails unsicher gemacht .....!!!!!!   

das wird bessere als auf der dual baghn!!!!!!!!


servus max!!!


----------



## Moose (9. November 2003)

So, hier nochmal das Resumee:
Saugut war's.
Schade, dass wir Messi vergrault haben (nächstes Mal wieder?) und aloha "aufgeben" musste wegen Defekt.

Irgendwie sind die 47km Singletrail im reinen "Passagier-Modus" aber gar nicht so einfach zu fahren, oder? Ich jedenfalls habe "active" gelenkt und gebremst.

Danke für die Fahrdienste und die Reisebegleitung.


----------



## Messi (9. November 2003)

..gar kein Problem. Hab dann eine kleine Runde gedreht. Hab gemerkt, dass ich doch noch ein bisschen trainieren muss, bis ich dann auch mal so gut bin


----------



## Thorsten_F (9. November 2003)

interessanter threat!
wann geht ihr denn das nächste mal sonntags auf die runde.
wohne 5km vom fww weg....  

dürfen ungefederte denn überhaupt noch mitfahren??


----------



## Einheimischer (9. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

die Fotos von heute sind up: Fotos von der Rodalben Tour am 09.11.2003 

Leider sind die Fotos nicht soooo toll geworden, na ja, ich hatte halt keine Kraft mehr anständige Bilder zu machen, nächstes mal ess ich den Fitnessriegel vor der Fotosession  


Gruß,

Einheimischer (total platt)


----------



## Wiseman (9. November 2003)

Ich muss sagen, die letzten Kilometer war ich dann nur noch "Passagier" auf "nicht meinem" Bike.

Die Strecke ist so oder so lohnenswert und auch für Hardtails geeignet, dann aber nur wenn man dran gewöhnt ist.

Guter Vorsatz für's nächste Mal:
Mit meinem Bike fahren
Ausschlafen
Vitamine zum Frühstück

erschöpfte Grüße,


----------



## tozzi (9. November 2003)

Muß mich anschließen, war ne tolle Tour! Auch das Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können. Nur daß es keinen Kuchen mehr gab, war ärgerlich- mittlerweile müßten die mich doch dort kennen...
Ja,ja, kaum sind einige mal wieder mit einem HT unterwegs, beginnt das große Jammern- früher gab's sowas nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

